# Ezskanken's CJC-1295 (NO DAC) & GHRP-2 Log



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

*First off, a big Thank You to Labpe Peptides for the opportunity to log their products!*
**​ 
*Current Stats*
28 Years Old
6' in the morning, 5'11'' at the end of the day, much shorter on squat days 
205 lbs.; Started bulking at the end of November
12-15% body fat estimate gauging off reference pictures
Years Training (Asthetics/Sports): 12​ 
*Calories*
My maintenance calories is 2500-2700 a day. I've been eating on top of that an extra 1200-1700 calories a day, plus my twice a day home made weight gainer shake which is 746 calories a pop. I've put on a solid 7 lbs. since the start.​ 
*Cardio*
Has been non existant for to many years. My current goal is at least 3 times a week, fasted cardio. I will be walking, jogging, or combo of both for 1.5 miles on the treadmill or out around the neighborhood depending on the weather here.​ 
*Gym Routine*
4 days a week, revolving around my wife's work schedule. I am a stay at home father of a 2 and 4 year old, another little monkey in August some time  I spend no more then an hour and a half in gym.​ 
*Current Supplements*
Creatine Monohydrate
Whey Protein​ 
*Peptides*
CJC-1295 NO DAC and GHRP-2​ 
*Dosing*
100mcg each pre-bed for 30 days
A morning administration of 100mcg each pre cardio on non workout days, or 100mcg each post workout​ 

*What I'm Hoping to Achieve*
What I'm most looking forward to is the quality of sleep. If the added benefits of anti-aging and body fat loss happen along the way (if possible in this 30 day log) I won't complain a bit. Also will take note in recovery. I know the only real day I will notice is the day after squats, deads, leg presses/hack squat, and extensions.​ 
Water came in earlier then it was supposed to, so I'm kicking this log off with the first administration tonight pre-bed.​ 
*Thanks again Labpe Peptides!*
​


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to wait a bit to recon them and update then, I'm a little to excited right now to be messing around with sharp stuff


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 21, 2011)

subscribed man good luck will be following


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 21, 2011)

smcpsycho51 said:


> subscribed man good luck will be following



x2


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

Recon went smooth.  1ml in the cjc and 2ml in the ghrp.  I was tempted to use less because everything just disappeared, but I've been rehearsing the numbers in my head so long that I would have probably forgot that I put less then planned, ha ha!  First administration will be just before bed tonight.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Recon went smooth.  1ml in the cjc and 2ml in the ghrp.  I was tempted to use less because everything just disappeared, but I've been rehearsing the numbers in my head so long that I would have probably forgot that I put less then planned, ha ha!  First administration will be just before bed tonight.



you got your bw in, nice. if you dont mind me asking where did you get it from?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

Here you go, seems to be the cheapest too...

Bacteriostatic Water | Cheapest Bacteriostatic Water for Injection | Buy Bacteriostatic Water


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 21, 2011)

Calvetsupply is good too if your placing an order for pins too


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Here you go, seems to be the cheapest too...
> 
> Bacteriostatic Water | Cheapest Bacteriostatic Water for Injection | Buy Bacteriostatic Water



that is cheap. dammit I went with amazon and they're failing me


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ill be watching it also.I would try 250 bro.Its a saturation dose.Thata what i do when im pinning peps.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> that is cheap. dammit I went with amazon and they're failing me



Shucks, sorry man.  It'll get there soon or else   At least you know next time though.



aminoman74 said:


> Ill be watching it also.I would try 250 bro.Its a saturation dose.Thata what i do when im pinning peps.



I'm going to stick with 100mcg for now bro.  From all the research I've been doing, it doesn't seem worth it to go much higher and lose effectiveness when compared to the amount being administered.  If anything, I'd rather do it every 3 hours then bump of doses...for now at least.  Plus I only asked for what I got planned, ha ha.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 22, 2011)

*Day One*

Last night was the first dose.  The wife saw me with 2 slins and said, "what are you doing?". Told her I was going to back load one of them so the pin stays sharp.  She's been a RN for almost 6 years and when she heard me say that, she laughed and called me a pussy!  Told me to nut up,   anyway, she did every thing for me.

I must have slept good because I click me teeth together when I'm really tired I guess (according to the wife, been like this forever), and was doing this a lot, in fact the last one woke me up.  Woke up feeling good and rested, even though I was pretty excited about it last night, hoping that my excitement didn't hinder what was going to happen.

Did another one after the gym today and I think what I was feeling was nausea, I was a little light headed on the drive home.  Which some might feel at the beginning and is supposed to subside as the days go by, but feel good now.  Eat a chicken thigh and waiting a few more minutes before I chow down. 

So far so good.  Only thing I need to do is, "nut up!"


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 22, 2011)

your wife sounds cool


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 22, 2011)

Touché!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 22, 2011)

Dude your wife is awesome. Most of the girls in my program hate needles


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to see you up and running bro wife sounds cool!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 22, 2011)

djlance said:


> Dude your wife is awesome. Most of the girls in my program hate needles


 
Yeah she is...sometimes!      She will be getting her Masters soon, she want's to become a Nurse Practicioner.



D-Latsky said:


> Glad to see you up and running bro wife sounds cool!


 
Thanks D!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have fun with the peps.How do you like the flushing in your head when shooting the peps?Thats means there very good quality.labpe has very good peptides.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 23, 2011)

I kind of forgot about that side effect till it came on, but I loved it.  Almost, almost reminded me of  back in the days...



*Day 2*
Last nights slumber seemed to be another good one.  Lots of dreams, even carrying on after a quick wake up.  Same amount of sleep but feel good.  This morning was the day after squats, deads, presses, and extensions.  Went up in weight in all of them this week so I was expecting to crawl out of bed.  Didn't seem as bad today, still sore, but not as I usually am.  Because of the peps?  I don't know yet...

Look forward to continuing this routine.  Thanks again Labpe Peptides!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 24, 2011)

*Day 3*
Definitely dreaming a lot more then I did prior.  Not sleeping longer time wise, but the quality must be good because I feel rested.  Ive been waking up at around 2am and think about things I can do later, but slowly fall back asleep.  I've been reading up on other researchers doing a pre-bed and another one when they wake up during the night to use the restroom to continue the sleep.  Seems pretty interesting, but needs to happen quick as not to disrupt the sleep pattern.  I might drop the PWO pin and add it to night.  But we'll see...

So far so good though, no complaints or questions.  Wish I got enough for 3x a day, I bet that would even feel better!

Enjoy the holidays everyone!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great to hear keep it up.u have very hood peps.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't chance a pre-bed pin last night.  Came home a little more wasted then I was wanting to, lol!  Will resume tonight...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 26, 2011)

*Day 4*
Did the pre-bed pin.  Laid in bed and then got that flush with a wave of heat.  Passed out soon after.  Actually woke up before my son could sneak into bed with me, ha ha!  But now that I know someone else is experiencing the same effects when morning comes around, I'll say this...

I notice that I am a touch leaner in the am then usual since starting the peps, and I'm in a bulk right now, gaining about 1-2 pounds a week.  Everything is going smoothly.  Digging the rush/flush sensation too  I hope that side stays, ha ha!

Take it ez everyone!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 27, 2011)

*Day 5*
Have been out of the gym for the past few days with Christmas and my ride broke down so I need to fix it.  Still doing the pre-bed and still doing it's magic.  I think I may have been under dosing myself when drawing from one vial to the next because last night I had the wife help me out again and it came on quick.  The times that I've done it myself took a little longer then hers.  But still, dreaming and sleeping great!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 28, 2011)

*Day 6*
I think the nauseous feeling is starting to fade and straight sleepiness is hitting me now.  Last nights pin went well, chatted with the wife for a few, and then quickly fell asleep.  I did an extra 20mcg each and slept much longer this time.  Slept 6 hours straight and just woke up ready to go, not rolling around "trying" to wake myself up.  Great run so far...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 29, 2011)

*Day 7*
Last night was...WOW!  Since the wife told me to,"nut up!" I used the 1/2" pin instead of the 5/16" pin I usually use.  After I pinned, I IMIDIATELY felt that flush, and as I walked to the bed I swear my heart moved to the center of my chest.  Got into bead and it felt like my whole face was pulsing along with my chest, ha ha, it was great!  Tried to fool around on the iPad but got tired quick.  I say in less then 5 minutes I was out and dreamed the night away.  Last night was bad dreams though, maybe because I'm a little stressed out about my truck not working.

Will use the 1/2" pin again and hope for the same...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 30, 2011)

*Day 8*
Pinned again with the 1/2" and immediately felt the same effects as last night.  Wish I could have enjoyed my sleep more but was sleeping with one eye open just incase the fu*kers who broke into my truck came back again. 

Guess what!?  They did, and left with broke windows...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day 9*

Sleep is a little off because of recent events.  But still feeling the effects right after administration...


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 1, 2012)

*Day 10*
This is becoming a nice little routine.  I wish there weren't outside factors affecting the way I sleep, but the peps are definitely doing their thing.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 2, 2012)

*Day 11*
Nice little flush after administration last night, just enough to get me to bed and then sleep straight through the night.  Things that have been bothering my are slowly starting to go away, and allowed me to get more sleep last night.  Peps still giving me some nice dreams that go on forever, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

*Day 12*
Things are still going smooth here.  Forcing myself to drop outside factors and relax, knowing that I have everything out of my truck and if they want to break in again there will be nothing in there.  
Sleep and dreams are still strong.  Love the dreams and how they seem to continue even after a slight wake.  Great peptides and even better quality!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe you should let a pittbull sleep in your truck.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 4, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Maybe you should let a pittbull sleep in your truck.



I know, but then it wouldn't be a pet to me if I did that.  I love my animals.  But it is just a truck that can be replaced if they really wanted it.  I'll catch them one day, patience is key...

*Day 13*
I actually look forward to those flushes and increased heart rate, it's like I'm addicted, ha ha!  Gives me just enough time to properly dispose of my tools, get into bed, enjoy the sensations, and relax.  Loving the peps LABPE!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree. The sleep is addictive.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

*Day 14*
Sleep was great!  It was me vs. King kong  in a death match!  I think i woke up before anything fun, lol!  I should have made notes on my dreams from earlier, they were fun.  I will from now on if i can remeber them.  Will restart post workout administration once I get back at it.  Really need to fix my truck...


----------



## maxamize (Jan 5, 2012)

keep this up, im loving the detailed description


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 6, 2012)

*Day 15*
Flush wasn't as intense, but the increased heart rate was amazing.  I love this stuff.  Dreams were random, but don't remember them.  Me and the ol lady was supposed to get some love making in but I passed out snoring  Was kind of upset about it this morning, ha ha, not really.  Morning look in the mirror still looks better then the night before and I eat big last night.
Peps continue to amaze me.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 7, 2012)

*Day 16*
Flush might be subsiding, but the increased heart rate it still fun.  Only got 5 hours of sleep because wife had a different schedule and was coming home late, couldn't sleep till she was home.  Still great sleep though!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

*Day 17*
Still doing great on this peptide combo.  Sleep is still just as good as day 1.  Flushing effect is starting to slow down once again, but the increased heart rate still lingers.  Even after a wake during the night, it is very easy to fall back to sleep.


----------



## Hell (Jan 9, 2012)

Good shit man!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 9, 2012)

*Day 18*

Did an early morning gym session today, pinned right after workout, got a nice flush again.  Love it!  Last night was great again, got up to check on the neighbor hood through the window and fell right back asleep easily.  Pretty sure the good nights sleep is urging me to hit the gyms earlier then I usually do. 

Great experience thus far!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 10, 2012)

*Day 19*
Slept a solid 7 hours straight last night, and thats with taking a nap in the afternoon, ha ha!  No flush at night, and the pounding of my beating chest took a bit longer to show up but it did.  Fell asleep fast and easy.  Loving this run a lot!

Oh yeah, did one after my workout today.  Little flush, nothing major.  I look forward tomorrow because I upped my dead lift today, I know I won't be as sore as I normally would without then peptides.  Thanks Labpe!


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Great post, thanks for info.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!  You can see the updated log in Labpe sub-forum in the sponsor forums.  I didn't know this was here...  Oh well!


----------



## savalacad (Apr 10, 2012)

great post.thx bro


----------



## danlong (Apr 24, 2012)

Just found your log. Thank you for doing this. Very informative.


----------



## Filessika (Aug 12, 2012)

Very good info,thx.


----------



## ripsid (Aug 14, 2012)

i'm glad to see your changing,hope you better


----------



## GEZA (Aug 15, 2012)

sounds good.


----------



## mooner (Aug 15, 2012)

Great log.Thx for share.


----------

